# Hmmm...



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 22, 2018)

I wouldn't call this burl wood but I don't know what to call it. Just asking if it's just some wavy figure or what. It came from a white oak I cut last year. Pretty cool looking though I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 22, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I wouldn't call this burl wood but I don't know what to call it. Just asking if it's just some wavy figure or what. It came from a white oak I cut last year. Pretty cool looking though I think.


You didn't show the face so hard to say, but from the end grain I'd say that if it isn't a burl then it is either (1) serious tension wood with very irregular grain or (2) it's root wood.

How about you show the face grain? Or are these pen blanks and that IS the face grain?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 22, 2018)

Yea I got to cutting a bunch of wood up and run these through before I realized it. I wish I had gotten a better picture. These are face grain, already cut into pen blanks.


----------

